# Job Prospect for Engineers with PE????



## LMAO (Dec 31, 2010)

So I just got my PE and I was wondering, what is the job prospect for an electrical engineer with a PE license? I was graduated about four years ago, and as most of you know, job market was fantastic back then. I remember my last semester, I was getting interview after interview. I landed a decent job but for some reason I had to quit for my current job.

Needless to say, today job market sucks. I really hate my current job. People are OK but the job itself and the location stink. I have been looking for a new job before I got my PE but had no lock.

I was just wondering how much a PE license makes difference?


----------



## benbo (Dec 31, 2010)

LMAO said:


> So I just got my PE and I was wondering, what is the job prospect for an electrical engineer with a PE license? I was graduated about four years ago, and as most of you know, job market was fantastic back then. I remember my last semester, I was getting interview after interview. I landed a decent job but for some reason I had to quit for my current job.Needless to say, today job market sucks. I really hate my current job. People are OK but the job itself and the location stink. I have been looking for a new job before I got my PE but had no lock.
> 
> I was just wondering how much a PE license makes difference?


PE license might make a difference if you want to go into the Power, Refining, Heavy Industry, or Construction consulting business. If you're looking at another area, most of them (manufacturing, electronics, communications, etc) probably not so much.

Type Professional Engineer into monster keywords and see what comes up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2010)

A PE might get you into forensic engineering which is a really fun and interesting job.


----------



## bambooi (Dec 31, 2010)

What is your current job? And yes ape should get you a better job. Some places say 4 years and pe is required.


----------



## LMAO (Dec 31, 2010)

benbo said:


> LMAO said:
> 
> 
> > So I just got my PE and I was wondering, what is the job prospect for an electrical engineer with a PE license? I was graduated about four years ago, and as most of you know, job market was fantastic back then. I remember my last semester, I was getting interview after interview. I landed a decent job but for some reason I had to quit for my current job.Needless to say, today job market sucks. I really hate my current job. People are OK but the job itself and the location stink. I have been looking for a new job before I got my PE but had no lock.
> ...


You are correct; fields like manufacturing, R&amp;D and sales don't really need PE but having a PE is a plus if you are in construction and consulting.


----------



## LMAO (Jan 3, 2011)

bambooi said:


> What is your current job? And yes *ape *should get you a better job. Some places say 4 years and pe is required.


hey, who you calling "ape"? lol, right now I am on electrical engineer; mostly doing construction and renovations and consulting. I used to work at a manufacturing plant.


----------



## EDISON_NY (Jan 3, 2011)

Most states / city (governments) jobs required PE, also you could do your own practice in construction, design or planning but you have to study the Zonings and codes for the city you are working in. I know PE’s doing only violation jobs for building and making good money.


----------



## mikeybmdb32 (Jan 3, 2011)

LMAO said:


> bambooi said:
> 
> 
> > What is your current job? And yes *ape *should get you a better job. Some places say 4 years and pe is required.
> ...



I'm curious ... were you able to use apply your time spent in manufacturing towards your required experience for your license? I spent 2 years as a process engineer doing mostly programming, very little design, some design review, and lots of working with vendors to resolve equipment issues and I'm afraid that it won't help me qualify to become a P.E. ... do you have any advice?


----------



## LMAO (Jan 4, 2011)

mikeybmdb32 said:


> LMAO said:
> 
> 
> > bambooi said:
> ...


I was a project engineer (design engineer) and spent most of my time designing so it really helped me fill out my experience record. One of engineers at my current job had a similar problem; he spent years doing field engineering and not much design; he told me had a hard time convincing the state board he had enough deign experience.

My advice is to highlight your design, design review and troubleshooting experience; sorry it is kind of obvious and not much of an advice.


----------



## NorCalEng (Jan 28, 2011)

LMAO said:


> So I just got my PE and I was wondering, what is the job prospect for an electrical engineer with a PE license? I was graduated about four years ago, and as most of you know, job market was fantastic back then. I remember my last semester, I was getting interview after interview. I landed a decent job but for some reason I had to quit for my current job.Needless to say, today job market sucks. I really hate my current job. People are OK but the job itself and the location stink. I have been looking for a new job before I got my PE but had no lock.
> 
> I was just wondering how much a PE license makes difference?




There is only one reason that there is a need for a PE... that is to stamp plans that require permitting. No other reasons.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 28, 2011)

It really depends on what type of EE you are doing and where you want to be. I know that the Fairbanks, AK area is looking for a few good PE's that haven't been employed by any of the local companies; ie, new blood. Currently there seems to be a shortage of people who are not only willing to live in this area (it gets cold; and I mean COLD) and be willing to stick around more than a summer.

If you are into commercial facilities, design, inspection, etc... and are willing to live / work in the frozen North; let me know. I know of 2 firms looking for a Electrical PE, the one I work for being one of them.


----------

